# Who has an '09 CAAD9 w/ '09 Rival Components??



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

(ATTN: rizz? teffisk?)

I'm seriously considering getting an '09 CAAD9 (probably either the Jet Black - 7 or the Lightning White - 5) and upgrading to the '09 SRAM Rival groupo. I currently have an '08 Synapse Carbon that I'm using for recreational rides and to train for distance (improving health/fitness - NO racing!), and I'd like to get a bike to start out as a trainer and eventually to use for shorter distance rides (under 30/40 miles?).

(1) If you've done this, where did you purchase the '09 Rival components? Cost?

(2) If any of you have pictures of either of the two above frame options with the '09 Rival components, I'd appreciate pictures  

(3) What did you do with the original components that came with the bike (either 105 or Tiagra/Sora)?

My '08 Synapse Carbon is all Ultegra except for a 50/34 SRAM Red crankset and GXP bottom bracket. I might consider moving the Red cranks to the CAAD9 and only getting the 5-piece groupo instead of the 8-piece, and then either get another crank for the Synapse or install the 105 crank off the CAAD9 (if I were to go the Lightning White - 5 route).

Thoughts, concerns, "you're an idiot"-type comments all welcome here  

I know, I've got the bug - bad. I was originally considering getting a SUPER cheap bike to put on the indoor trainer only, but I figured that would be more of a waste than getting another complete bike that excels in other areas (i.e. I'd have one distance bike and one for more enjoyable, shorter distance riding)  

Thanks guys in advance!
-Chris


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

Who has an '09 CAAD9 w/ '09 Rival Components?? id be down for picking up one of those combos,09 caad & 09 rival. i wish cdale wood put one of these up


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

My wife has that combo. We got the frame as a team sponsorship deal, and then bought the gruppo and the rest of the build kit from the shop. With full Rival, Fulcrum R7 wheels, Vittoria Open Corsa EVO tires, 3T cockpit, it came in around $2K.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

BikeProf said:


> My wife has that combo. We got the frame as a team sponsorship deal, and then bought the gruppo and the rest of the build kit from the shop. With full Rival, Fulcrum R7 wheels, Vittoria Open Corsa EVO tires, 3T cockpit, it came in around $2K.


Any pictures to share with us?  My first hurdle is trying to figure out whether to go for the CAAD9 7 in Jet Black, and sell the Tiagra/Sora components to recoup a couple bucks, or to got with the 5 in Lightning White, and recoup a bit more of the expense in selling the full 105 set.

Too many options = trouble


----------



## RacerJRP (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a caad9 with red/force. And a caad4 with 09 rival...haha


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

RacerJRP said:


> I have a caad9 with red/force. And a caad4 with 09 rival...haha


I'll give you two thumbs up if you can provide me with a picture of the former  It's hard to get a feel for what certain mods might look like unless I see a bunch of pictures


----------



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

FWIW - I bought a CAAD9 7 (blue) back in NOV08 and striped it and put an ultegra group with velovity deep vee wheels.

pics:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=27038&page=30

looks as though alot of people are doing this (buying for the frame and upgrading) further down the page where my pics are someone has done the same. Cannondale should offer the CAAD9 in Ultegra or Rival. I'd bet you average cat 4/3 riders would suck them up like crazy. I'm sure Cannondale knows this but it trying to steer this category of customer towards carbon. It is a shame, while Cannondales carbon bike are good, for the US armature sport/race scene (read criterums) an aluminum frame and 105/ultegra/rival level parts are all one needs. Cannondale should stick to their bread and butter.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

learlove said:


> FWIW - I bought a CAAD9 7 (blue) back in NOV08 and striped it and put an ultegra group with velovity deep vee wheels.
> 
> pics:
> 
> ...


That's a great looking bike  I went in and visited my LBS this morning and hung out with them for a couple hours. I decided just to order the frameset for now (black) which has the carbon fork/steerer tube and the BB30 option. I will SLOWLY build it up. Probably start with the Rival components (sans crankset), some Neuvation wheels (maybe the R28), then the crankset (no idea yet - my buddy at the shop recommends the S-works crank that was designed for the BB30, but they're like 500 bucks), and then all of the incidentals. I will probably get one thing a month until it's done - maybe it'll be finished by the end of the year :wink:


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

hey mate.

its not mine - wish it was - feel bad posting this if the owner sees it, but i d/led this a while back for inspiration. gorgeous. BB30 - i would go rival and red bb30 cranks! this should give you an idea on what it would look like...


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

wankski said:


> hey mate.
> 
> its not mine - wish it was - feel bad posting this if the owner sees it, but i d/led this a while back for inspiration. gorgeous. BB30 - i would go rival and red bb30 cranks! this should give you an idea on what it would look like...


Oh I'm sure he'll be flattered that you thought so much of his bike


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

its a sweet bike


----------



## RacerJRP (Jul 25, 2007)

ill try n take some pics this week for you.


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

man ,seems the caad's & sram combos get alot of interest on this forum ?? sure wood be nice if cdale did somthin bout it ; )


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

RacerJRP said:


> ill try n take some pics this week for you.


Thank you much  I'll look forward to seeing it! I'm still waiting to hear back from Cannondale customer service on the frame color issue on the CAAD9 BB30 framesets. I'll post results when I have answers


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

2cans said:


> man ,seems the caad's & sram combos get alot of interest on this forum ?? sure wood be nice if cdale did somthin bout it ; )


When I hear back from customer service, I'll mention that as well. I'll also see if I can't my LBS to pressure them a bit at well  it sure would be nice to have more options that Shimano Sora/Tiagra/105!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

What a coincident, just stumbled on this thread. I've been building up a CAAD 9 project for almost a year now and decided on a Rival component also. I was looking into an Ultegra SL at first but for the price & performance, Sram can't be beat. I have an 08 Super6 with force components and just love it. Now I can't decide if I should go with the Rival crank 53/39 gearing or FSA K-light megaexo 52/38? I'll post some pix when I get it fully assemble in a couple of weeks.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

MarkZeus said:


> What a coincident, just stumbled on this thread. I've been building up a CAAD 9 project for almost a year now and decided on a Rival component also. I was looking into an Ultegra SL at first but for the price & performance, Sram can't be beat. I have an 08 Super6 with force components and just love it. Now I can't decide if I should go with the Rival crank 53/39 gearing or FSA K-light megaexo 52/38? I'll post some pix when I get it fully assemble in a couple of weeks.


Awesome. Is it a BB30 CAAD9 or standard? Any pics of the parts you've got laying around ready to be put together?  The only thing that I have PHYSICALLY in my possession right now are the pedals and shoes  Frameset is ordered and paid for. Full rival component package (minus BB/cranks) ordered and paid for, although apparently the rear derailleur is currently on backorder so I'm waiting to hear how long it'll take  My Hollowgram Si SL cranks should be here toward the end of the week. Gotta figure out the handlebar, seatpost, seat, seatpost collar, derailleur/brake cables, bottle cages, handlebar tape, stem, tires, and wheels (a few of those are decided but not ordered). I'm shooting for being done by around June, so you should have me beat 

Good luck!
-Chris


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

It's standard, I got off ebay. Lucky you got a hold of a bb30. I just have about everything. My handlebar should be here sometime this week. I have yet to decide on a crank and saddle, but I have a couple extra laying around.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

MarkZeus said:


> It's standard, I got off ebay. Lucky you got a hold of a bb30. I just have about everything. My handlebar should be here sometime this week. I have yet to decide on a crank and saddle, but I have a couple extra laying around.


No worries, it'll still be plenty stiff  The only reason I got the BB30 is because I purchased the BB30 frameset from a dealer, which anyone can do now. I REALLY wanted the Jet Black CAAD9 7 color scheme, but since it wasn't an option, I settled for the white rather than the black.

-Chris


----------



## teckert (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey man, I am currently building up an 08' Caad9 with 09' Sram Rival group and GXP 950 Carbon Cranks. I will contact you or post pictures up once it is complete, should be by middle of next week! Good luck with your build, sounds like it'll be awesome once complete.

Tyler


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

teckert said:


> Hey man, I am currently building up an 08' Caad9 with 09' Sram Rival group and GXP 950 Carbon Cranks. I will contact you or post pictures up once it is complete, should be by middle of next week! Good luck with your build, sounds like it'll be awesome once complete.
> 
> Tyler


I've paid for almost every part, but the cranks are the only things that have arrived so far  here is what I've ordered or will be ordering shortly:

*'09 CAAD9 BB30 frameset, Lightning White with fork upgraded by Cannondale for the hassle (I still don't know what fork this is, only that it's not the Ultra that regularly comes with the frameset)
*Cannondale Hollowgram Si SL bb30 cranks with ceramic bearings (gently used)
*'09 SRAM Rival components (Shifters/Brakes/FD/RD/Chain/Cassette/Cables)
*Neuvation M28SL wheelset
*Velox cloth rim tape (16mm)
*Continental Grand Prix 4-Season tires
*'08 FSA K-Force Seatpost
*'08 FSA K-Wing Handlebars (44cm)
*Specialized Toupe 155mm Saddle
*Look Keo Sprint pedals
*Salsa stainless skewers (red)
*Salsa seatpost clamp (red)

Unknown: handlebar tape, stem....holy crap I hope that's all I'm missing!! When I started, I envisioned this project being MAYBE $2k. That was when I intended to build it as a bike to throw on the trainer (that would, in the future, transition to a semi race bike). Boy that seems like a long time ago 

Here's my first package that arrived today  










I'll probably post a new thread and detail the build... with lots of pictures and maybe some commentary 

Tyler - yes, please post and/or send me a PM when you have more details on your build. I'd love to hear about it!!

-Chris


----------

